# Samsung UN75F6300AF LED TV



## Jason_olsen (Feb 26, 2013)

Hello, 
Was wondering if anybody could give me some advice on a Samsung Smart TV model # UN75F6300AF I have a budget range but trying to maximize the size of the screen. The other model that I am considering is the UN65F7300AF model I am needing a new TV because the Samsung 60" plasma that I currently have has grown 2 horizontal blue lines in the middle of the screen. Any feedback would be great!
Thanks
Jason


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Have you gone and looked at these models?


----------



## Jason_olsen (Feb 26, 2013)

Yes the 7000 series model we own in a 50" model and Costco has the 75 on display. The 50" one that I currently have was the first year that they went ultra thin design, the current model has many more features in comparison. I don’t suspect that either model has a much different display , except the refresh rate on the 7000 series is 240hz vs. 120hz on the 6000 series. we have a large room so if there wasn’t much of a difference I figured go bigger... what are your thoughts?


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Actually their is a many big difference between the F6300 and F7300 series. The most important is that the F7300 series is a edge-lit with local dimming and the F6300 is back-lit, but has no local dimming zones. 

The contrast ratio is significantly higher on the F7300 and it's a much thinner TV that is 3D capable, whereas the F6300 does not support 3D.

Many other advantages on the F7300 series, but above are the most important to me.

-Robert


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

If anyone would know, Robert would! :T


----------



## Jason_olsen (Feb 26, 2013)

Thanks guys for the responses i will get my eyes on the other model as well and see if i can detect enough of a difference. Once again thank-you !


----------

